# I am a Grandma



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been gone for a bit because one I went to California to meet my new Grand daughter. She is the first Grand child of ours and we are so excited. Then I had to have foot surgery for the third time on this one foot. That was the 10th and I will not be able to walk on it until about October 9th. Not fun at all.

















My self and husband Grandma and Grand Pa. Making her a Bronco Fan


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome congrats on the new family member!

Stinks on the foot though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Is she ever adorable!!  congrats on the newest member of your family!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Lori she is so sweet! Hope your foot heals quickly.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..congrats...how awesome..congrats...what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I am so excited I just wish we were closer.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a sweetie. I know you how you feel on not being close. ...mine are in NC


----------



## BlackWing_Farm (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations Lori! She's adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adorable! Congrats ! :stars:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Very sweet!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the new grandbaby! They are so much more fun
than kids are! I raised 4 kids, now I have 5 grandkids. I sure am 
having way more fun with the grandkids than I ever did with their parents! 
Good luck with the foot healing quickly!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful granddaughter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, a big congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, she is so adorable  Congratulations Lori :hug:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo Hoo! Congratulations! Yeah, it is much more fun to be grandparents...you get to spoil them rotten then hand them back to mom and dad when they get fussy!! :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful baby! I hope your foot heals soon. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats Lori! She's very adorable! I'm sorry you had to have foot surgery again  Prayers that you heal quickly and won't need surgery again!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lori , how's your foot doing ? How many adorable things has your baby grand daughter done so far


----------

